# !

## Fmina

,  .
, ,     :

1)   -    - .      ,    "",             /,  ""

2) ""      /   - ...

     ? 
 ,  ,    .
 :write:

----------


## izen

51 66

----------


## Fmina

> 51 66


   ,      ?

----------


## izen



----------


## Fmina

,     . 
  ,       ? 
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## izen



----------


## jul-2000

.   -,       .  , .       -   . -  -     . 
        -   ,   ""   76 .

76/66(67) -  
51/76 -  
       "", ..   .

----------


## Fmina

"", ..   .[/QUOTE]

 :Redface:

----------


## jul-2000

-   009  ,    ,     .          .     - .

----------


## FM

> .


 ,      ....


> -   009  ,    ,     .


     ?

----------


## jul-2000

> ,      ....


     .



> ?


      .

----------


## FM

009 "    "         **       .        ,          .

----------


## FM

> .


      .

----------


## Fmina

,    ?
     .  :Frown: 
    ,    ,       .            -.           ,       - ,       .
       ?
       ,     ,   ? :Redface:

----------


## Andyko

> ,       ?


  ,

----------


## sawere

> ,


 ++++ -   ,       .        "    ".

----------


## Fmina

,  :Dezl: 
  :
       ,    ?

----------


## FM

.

----------


## Cornelia

> .   -,       .  , .       -   . -  -     .


     -   -  .      ? 
    ?       ? 
      ?  ,     ?
     -         ..\
       ?    6%

----------


## AZ 2

> ?


  ""  ,      . 815  .




> ?


,       %.

----------


## AZ 2

> ?


, .1 . 1.1 . 346.15

----------

